# WebSite Calendar for Outings



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

This was in another post, but I thought with this subject it might get a few more hits. 
In the previous post, slowpoke mentioned that a calendar would be nice, and WalleyeMike replied that we already have one. I didnt realize we had a calendar either. 

M-S Calendar 

I know there are a bunch of outings planned for this ice season and it would be nice to have them all on the calendar once they are confirmed.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Yes that calendar can be used for many things including putting openers on there, etc. I just never have the time...


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Probably could put a sticky which says"Calendar of events" in each forum, which would link to the calendar. That way its right there in front of everyone.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Please don't start plugging up the forums with "Stickys"! The calendars already out in front (top) for everyone to see!


----------

